# Sony Vaio laptop screen has purple vertical lines



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

Sony Vaio VGN-FZ348E with Windows Vista SP2 - screen has 8 vertical strips of 8 purple lines each. Happens no matter what you're viewing. Can see thru lines but it's no fun. On boot up there are various colors of boxes and lines at each point of booting but after Windows is loaded then purple lines remain in front of everything.

Background - I cracked screen during a trip (moved laptop by screen only - won't do that again..duhh)... replaced screen myself (found great YouTube video on how). All worked fine at home for months. 

On this trip at first startup I had no backlight. Used TV as monitor OK but that got old. Took screen cover off and checked all wire connections etc. Started up and got picture but now purple lines are there no matter what I try. It has 2 connectors at bottom and ribbon connector on back of screen. All seem ok, i.e., wiggling them makes no change to lines.

I've looked at all wires to screen and backlight thinking they may have gotten pinched during my reassembly and wiggled loose during travel but can't see any damage. Possible internal damage to wire under sheathing? 

In Device Manager under Display Adapter there is the ! sign before NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT and under Properties it says Windows has stopped this device Error 43. Deleting video driver and letting Windows reinstall it did not help. I let it search for Windows help but nothing came up. Here's what it said:

Description:
Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 43.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	PnPDeviceProblemCode
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0426&SUBSYS_9005104D&REV_A1
Setup class GUID:	{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
PnP problem code:	0000002B
Driver name:	nvlddmkm.sys
Driver version:	7.15.11.128
Driver date:	02-17-2008
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Any suggestions what to try now? I'm stumped. Don


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

does the issue replicate on a external monitor please try hooking it up to a external and if it does replicate the chances are the graphics chip or card is failing


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

ahhh...good point. Hooked up laptop to new TV via HDMI. tried HDMI 1 and 2. Won't detect monitor automatically or manually using Win Mobility Center or using Fn/F7. Even rebooted laptop with TV connected. Nada. ahhhggggg.....
This is maddening. As I mentioned, initially I did connect to TV when I had no backlight and TV screen was fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi as a last resort to test can you try vga I expect it will do the same and the graphics are the issue but you never know


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeh thanks...thought of that but doubt it'd be different...plus, I don't have VGA cable here in this 3d world country. Guess my next step is to take metal frame off screen and see if something is wrong there. What's frustrating is why did one issue (no backlight) be 'fixed' and then new issues (lines and not connecting to external) come up. Oh yeh, IT'S A COMPUTER. sighhhh...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats the joy of troubleshooting it out to get you lol Sony eSupport - VGN-FZ348E/B - Support


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Try and find someone with a real computer monitor that uses a VGA cable. Doing this will tell you if it is the monitor or the computer. It makes a huge difference in how you diagnose the problem.


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

Found a guy who I can hook up to his monitor via VGA on Sat. 

In my failed efforts to connect to my TV somehow the display resolution got changed to 880x600 when I booted up today. The vert lines did not show up but did get numerous horiz squiggly lines making screen almost unreadable. Changed res to 1024x768 and vert lines came back. Noticed that where there is lots of black background the purple lines are green. 

I'm guessing problem is vid card. How difficult is it to open laptop? Never done it before. Can't get new card til I get to states anyhow so maybe something's loose inside? Worth a shot???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you would be best served having a service manual which so far I have not located this may give you some idea of what is involved How to take apart Sony Vaio VGN-FZ220 laptop. Replacing power jack. >> Inside my laptop
there is usually a cable running from the lcd screen to the motherboard which could be loose or damaged laptop lvds cable - Google Search


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

Update - I took my running laptop in a bag to check it with friend's monitor. When I got there the lines on the screen had disappeared. Now when the lines show up I just put the running laptop in the bag for 20-30 minutes and it's fine. Guessing it has something to do with capacitors on the video board not heating up on their own. Back in the states now. Best Buy guys say most it is likely a bad video card which is integrated into mother board so would probably cost more than laptop is worth. For now I'll just put it in the bag when lines appear. Haaaaa


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That will only work a limited amount of times before it goes out completely


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeh, I figured that so I've been looking at new laptops and backing up the important stuff on this one. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Goodluck hope you find a good one


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

My screen has been working just fine for days now but it will crash I know. Choosing a new one is a pain. Looking at Dell and Sony at Best Buy where I have gift cards from. Not sure if I want 14" (lighter) or 15" (easier to see) screen. Sony VPCEH35FM/B at $599 or VPCEG37FM/W $729; Dell Inspiron 14RN-1228BK $579. Any personal suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you copy and paste the link from your browser bar to here for each as I can only see the dell on foreign sites (ie asian language)What i will say is I'am not personally a sony fan just did not like the one I had a few years back


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

I've enjoyed my Sony for years now and had no problems until I broke the screen (replacing it myself may have messed up vid card somehow) so may stay with them. I use the BluRay with HDMI cable to my big TV so that's nice. I'm leaning toward the $729 Sony. Just not sure if I want 14 or 15". Guess it's just a personal decision.

Sony - VAIO E Series Laptop - Charcoal Black - VPCEH35FM/B

Sony - VAIO E Series Laptop - Glacier White - VPCEG37FM/W

Dell - Inspiron Laptop - Diamond Black - I14RN-1228BK


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you need the 4G as other then being a bit lighter by about a pound I don't see that much in them I'am not counting the dell as it is I3 the others are I5 although the $729 does have a blueray which you may prefer so my vote goes to it


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

Update to this saga: I bought a new Vaio VPCEG37FN, backed up my personal data from old one, etc. and started uninstalling most of the programs on the old one to give it to a friend. I had no recovery or Vista disk so I went into Vaio Care Recovery and selected "Recover computer" which was supposed to restore it to its original factory condition. 

Well, that didn't work so well. Then Windows wouldn't boot up completely. It appears the recovery didn't finish for some reason. It starts to load Vista but then I get error "Windows could not complete the installation. To install Windows on this computer, restart the installation". (How????? I don't have a disk!!!!!! 

I've tried the F12 to boot it from the network (whatever that means) but that leads to this error:
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM. 

I then tried F2 to get into the BIOS and did Factory Settings, which under Advanced column showed both the external drive boot and Network boot is disabled. I tried Enabling both to no avail.

Ok, I need to buy recovery/install disk. Contacted Sony online. They don't sell one for this model anymore (and I can't find one online) but for a mere $80 Sony will talk me through a fix online . (Uhhh, Sony, I bought another Vaio, help me out here dudes.)

I set it aside to think about it later. Well, that was dumb. Now it wont even turn on, no matter what I try. Tried new power cord but nada. Even tried everything the Sony site and online help guy but he says it needs taken to Sony store. called them. They want min $100 and have to ship it to Texas for analysis. sighhhhhh.

Soooooo.....any suggestions? Should I try to open it up etc? What do I check for inside? Thanks for all the previous advice


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I think I may have missed something here why would you try a network boot did you see the hdd when you where in the bios as to what the problem could be do you get any lights on the laptop when you tried booting it did you test the AC adapter


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're saying. I'm not a real techy. I wanted a clean HD so tried the recovery. I thought it was simple but apparently not so. The recovery didn't work so I tried a few things. Even the Sony techs couldn't help in finishing the install within their free 15 minutes. They checked bios, safe mode, F12, etc. They seemed to know what they were doing, not me, I was just following their steps. My free time was up and they wanted $80 to talk me further through a fix. I wanted to wait. Wrong move.

As I said, then I put it aside to think it over. Now it won't power up even using the power cord to my new Vaio. No lights, no nothing. Yes, took battery out, pressed power button 30 secs, etc..all the tricks I could find. 

I know it's all confusing. Just stuck at this point. Don't think it's worth $100-200 to just see if someone can fix it probably costing more.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will need to check the ac adapter to rule out it being the problem ie not producing enough power to boot the laptop


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

By ac adapter I assume you mean the power cord?  As I mentioned, I tried using the power cord from my new laptop to no avail, and the old cord works fine on my new Vaio. The jack on the laptop looks fine and the cords fit snuggly. 

I have no idea what this might mean but I took out the battery and checked the lugs on the laptop where the battery plugs into. There are 2 larger lugs marked + and - and 5 smaller lugs in between the 2 larger ones on the laptop. Like this: l ''''' l When the laptop is not plugged in I get no readings. With the laptop plugged in I get a reading of .01v dc when testing the 2 large lugs. When I test the smaller lugs (grounded with the neg lug) I get a reading of 5.35v at only one of the small lugs that is 2 in from the left or neg lug. I have no idea what these small lugs do but it tells me that there is power going thru the laptop. Right?

BTW - as a reference I tested the lugs on my new Vaio plugged in. The large +- lugs showed 1.6v and 4 of the 5 smaller ones showed 3.3v. Again, no idea what they should test.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some links here should help https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## DonBelize (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess I'm using the wrong terms. I've done all that. My power cord AND my ac adapter are good. As I was trying to say above I've already tested it with multimeter, and it also works fine on my new Vaio. I check both adapter ends that go into the laptop, on the old one and new one, and they both read 19.5v dc which is what it says on the adapter box thing.

I guess the next step is to open laptop and check the input plug. Just hate to get into that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The other option is taking it in somewhere it could be a number of things Th lvds cable could be loose or stretched giving a bad connection being one


----------

